# LGD Pup and Chickens



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

We have recently gotten a LGD pup. He is 1/2 Great Pyrenees and Half Commodre about 5 months old. He has taken to the cow, hangs out in the pasture seems to be doing just as he should with one exception. He will occasionally catch one of the hens and play with, chew on or pluck. Dont think he really has any intention of eating it. Just holding it down and removing feathers and things chickens just dont like. 
Looking for ideas on how to break him of this habit quick, while he is still young. 
Allan


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

We have a great pyrenees who is a little over 2 years old now. Pyrs are different than a lot of dogs. There is a great web site www.greatpyr.com that deals with training and working with pyrs. I found a lot of useful training tips there. Like that I needed to be the alpha dog before my female pyr reached 106 pounds and started telling me who was boss.

They don't mindlessly obey their owners, they definitely have their own mind, but they will guard like nothing I've ever seen before.

Moa liked to "love" on the chickens when she was young too. I let her know that was wrong and she stopped the behavior because I was alpha. Problem was I had to catch her in the act in order to correct it.

Understanding the breed helps ALOT. Start there. Good luck.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

The second time we caught our Anatolian pup chasing chickens did the trick. I yelled at her and threw my hat at her and that was that.


----------



## Eden'sgardener (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess catching them in the act is half the battle - when I am with them, they are angels.... but I've found 2 dead fowl now. No one to blame, but I do let them know that I'm unhappy, act all sad as I carry it around and show it to them both. As I clean up the piles of feathers, I show them to each and say NO! This is harder on me than I thought it would be - I love those dogs, but they can't keep killing my chickens.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need to keep the dog and chickens separate unless you can supervise. Whether you can just use a tone of voice or a spray of water, whatever will work for you. Scolding after the fact doesn't teach them anything, other than you don't like them watching you sweeping feathers.


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

Three day and 2 chickens later. We did get a training collar for him, but still have to catch him in the act. The SW read some place that if you tie the dead chicken around his neck that will break him of the habit. Still dont know about how that experiment turns out but I can tell you I have never seen a dog with such a big pout on his face. When I came home he looked at me then lowered his head and walked away. 
Hope it works. 
A


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Your pup will not be able to be left alone at this young of an age.
How about more supervision and shepherding on your part. And not having him in any stock without YOU being there TOO.


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

Goatress said:


> Your pup will not be able to be left alone at this young of an age.
> How about more supervision and shepherding on your part. And not having him in any stock without YOU being there TOO.


I suppose that we could tie him up when we are not home, or lock the other animals up when we are away, I prefer to train him at a young age. I do expect that it will take time, maybe a little more time since we are unable to supervise him all the time.
In the end I wager we will have a good LGD even if YOU dont approve of my methods. 
A


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Take the chicken off his neck. I have two GSD's and a few days of working with them with the stock, chickens in this case, will do the trick. It did with mine and a friends. Make the chickens part of their job because a working dog is the happiest when it is working. Walk with them and the chickens, put the dogs to work and have them move the birds toward the coop in the evening. It will work as they will know what they are supposed to do with them once you show them. Oh did I mention get the d&^%$ chicken off of his neck.


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

Agreed. I tried the chicken around the neck but I don't think it really taught my dog anything. He just had to outgrow it and be separated for a while from the birds.


----------



## lcflwt (Jan 23, 2012)

From the chicken-tie-er herself....the dog got the chicken off all by himself. I would not have thought it was on long enough to do any good at all. BUT...four days later and no dead chickens. Maybe....

lcflwt


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

lcflwt said:


> From the chicken-tie-er herself....the dog got the chicken off all by himself. I would not have thought it was on long enough to do any good at all. BUT...four days later and no dead chickens. Maybe....
> 
> lcflwt


I've never had much faith in this technique but it would be interesting to know if it works for you long term! Aversion therapy? I do understand the concept but more working examples will either prove it or disprove it! Thanks for sharing yours so far!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

When he was only a few months old he ate his first chicken. Thought something was wrong he wasnt his usual self. Checked him over for any injuries_then_ found the carcass.
"*NO chicken!"* I growled & barred my teeth.
A few month later he got another one only he didnt eat much of it. Gave him the same stern alfa command & he has not touched a chicken since.
Even going out with some raw chicken pieces asking if he wants chicken in an inviting voice makes him walk away.
Those two chicken incidents were soley my fault; I had neglected to lock them up at night on both counts.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Goat Servant said:


> "*NO chicken!"* I growled & barred my teeth.


Would you please post a video of this technique? With audio.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Honestly, it takes patience and perseverance to have an LGD that is bird proof. Monitor him if at all possible, correct transgressions immediately and again - be patient! Many young LGD's will outgrow this phase.
Is it possible for you to pen the birds or the dog for the time being when you cannot be there? 
Lois


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

updating our progress. We did loose a rooster. He was a rooster and did the rooster things. Would even charge LCF or myself when we went near the chickens. I do expect that our guard dog Jessie the year and half German Shepard might have gotten him. I have seen him get in Jessie's face before. When we are around she ignored him. I expect he tried it without us around and she took care of that little problem. Both dogs laying in the grass with a dead, uneaten rooster in between them. Neither would fess up. 
Came home from work tonight and saw our LGD laying under the RV with a stray hen just 5 feet away. He seemed uninterested, and the hen seemed to have no signs of rough play. 
Making progress? I think so. I have no doubt that we will be able to trust Sarg around the hens unsupervised. Jessie the Shepard will always try to convince us the chicken started it. 
A


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

ONG2 said:


> Would you please post a video of this technique? With audio.


No way it's a closely guarded secret.:grin:


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Dakota did that too when we brought her home at the age of 6 months. First, I stopped letting her alone with the chickens. I took her on leash to see the chickens, sit in the middle of the chickens, etc. After a couple of weeks and good behavior on leash I escorted her out to the chickens and let her off leash. Bam within two seconds flat she had a chicken pinned. Then I tackled and rolled her. While I had her down I growled NO. It took several times tackling her and forcing her into a submissive posture for her to get the message, those were my chickens. She got the message. Now, she can ignores the chickens running all around the yard. They can run under her nose and she looks away. But don't let anything try to mess with Mom's chickens. She patrols the outside of the coop at night and guards against hawks during the day. I was amazed and in awe the first time I saw her following and barking at a hawk flying over during the day. She followed that hawk from one side of the yard around to the back side of the property. It just takes time, patience and training. At 5 months she still isn't sure about what she is supposed to do or not do. Blessings, Kat


----------

